# Goodbye my girl 🥺



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Cassie you were the best herd dog I have had and you were more than my herd dog you were my best friend you lived your life to the fullest have a fun time running with your momma in doggie heaven ❤ You will be missed Cassie 














This was the day we put her down she was breathing hard and she wouldn’t eat and she couldn’t even stand up


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

This thread was hard for me to make but I think she should be presented somewhere


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost your best friend  it's always a difficult time.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

So very sorry to hear this. 

I am sure you have lots of good memories that will stick with you forever.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Heart pain is the hardest pain. I'm sorry.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Condolences....

We know from the minute we let them into our hearts, that one day they will break them.
The joy we gain by loving them will, in time, once again outweigh the sadness they can bring to our lives.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you everybody she was one of my greatest dogs


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's so sad to have to do it but better than letting them suffer. my son had to put down 2 of his last month. he's still lost ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It hurts to lose a companion like that. You have my sympathy.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Cassie! You are whole again. There is no finer animal on the face of this earth than a German Shepherd.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you everybody


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Were you thinking about replacing her, any time soon? A friend of mine just had a litter Blue and Red Heelers.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

So sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

So I have great news! Cassie had 2 litters of pups in her life and I actually just found one of her puppies he looks more like his daddy but still I have something of Cassie!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

The owner couldn’t take care of him anymore so he contacted me from when he asked my dad to buy him and that was 3 years ago and we were surprised he contacted us


----------



## Robert91 (Apr 24, 2021)

Justaffagirl said:


> Cassie you were the best herd dog I have had and you were more than my herd dog you were my best friend you lived your life to the fullest have a fun time running with your momma in doggie heaven ❤ You will be missed Cassie
> View attachment 95566
> View attachment 95567
> This was the day we put her down she was breathing hard and she wouldn’t eat and she couldn’t even stand up
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Its really a hard time.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Robert91 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Its really a hard time.


Thank you Robert


----------

